# Miami Ink surprise



## Tigerhawk (Nov 30, 2007)

In class, my friend and I were paired into a group to write down what physical attributes made a female attractive to men. 

I know he prefers slender women, and he knows I prefer plush fat women. I was surprised by his next comment. "Don't worry Shaker [That's my nickname] they are plenty of FAs like you out there." 

I was surprised, I had never told him, nor had he ever said anything like that before. He saw my shock and he said he saw it on a show the night before. 

We had both seen the Miami Ink episode that included Deidra. I was shocked at his openness and acceptance of FAs, BBWs, and me. I guess I still prickle a little because of all the abuse I went through in high school for liking big girls. [I did not conform because of the abuse or go into hiding, but I know how hard it can be when the bashers attack.]

Props to Miami Ink, Deidra and my friend.

P.S. Deidra, hopefully you read this post. My friend may love his slender girl, but during that show, my friend found you HOT.


----------



## Aurora (Nov 30, 2007)

That's really cool! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RedVelvet (Nov 30, 2007)

Tigerhawk said:


> In class, my friend and I were paired into a group to write down what physical attributes made a female attractive to men.
> 
> I know he prefers slender women, and he knows I prefer plush fat women. I was surprised by his next comment. "Don't worry Shaker [That's my nickname] they are plenty of FAs like you out there."
> 
> ...





Fantastic, upbeat, terrific post...thank you so much for sharing this.

STAN...you reading this?


----------



## JaxBiBBW (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm missed that episode. Does anyone know if it's available online anywhere?


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Nov 30, 2007)

Tigerhawk said:


> In class, my friend and I were paired into a group to write down what physical attributes made a female attractive to men.
> 
> I know he prefers slender women, and he knows I prefer plush fat women. I was surprised by his next comment. "Don't worry Shaker [That's my nickname] they are plenty of FAs like you out there."
> 
> ...



Kudos to you, for being true to yourself and your appreciation for the large and lovely form. All too often, people in general portray themselves as someone they are not.


----------



## Red (Nov 30, 2007)

Check this out


http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=21748


&



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FYWGy2ueBxE


----------



## JMCGB (Nov 30, 2007)

Tigerhawk said:


> In class, my friend and I were paired into a group to write down what physical attributes made a female attractive to men.
> 
> I know he prefers slender women, and he knows I prefer plush fat women. I was surprised by his next comment. "Don't worry Shaker [That's my nickname] they are plenty of FAs like you out there."
> 
> ...




What a great post Tigerhawk. Alot of times we understimate our friends ability to accept us for who we are. Those that dont, werent true friends to begin with. :bow:


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 30, 2007)

Weeeee!! Education comes in all delivery models.... and we clearly reached out to people with this one. 

Again, big kudos to Stan and Deidra for using the chance to get the word out.


----------



## stan_der_man (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm glad the word is getting out, people seem to be taking the message of fat acceptance to heart. As I've posted before, I've been pleasantly surprised at the overwhelmingly positive response I've gotten from people. I'm proud of what Diedra and I did, it was a once in a lifetime experience. I think the time is right for this to happen, overdue actually.


Stan


----------



## bexy (Nov 30, 2007)

Tigerhawk said:


> In class, my friend and I were paired into a group to write down what physical attributes made a female attractive to men.
> 
> I know he prefers slender women, and he knows I prefer plush fat women. I was surprised by his next comment. "Don't worry Shaker [That's my nickname] they are plenty of FAs like you out there."
> 
> ...



*tigerhawk, this is a lovely story! sometimes friends can just say one little thing that doesnt mean much to them but means the world to you. this shows understanding and accepting of your (and a lot of other mens) loves, so often people find it too hard to see outside of their own likes and dislikes to embrace those of others.
he sounds like a cool guy! thanks for sharing!
xo*


----------



## sunnie1653 (Nov 30, 2007)

Awesome. See, Stan.. Deidra.. look what you've done!! I'm so stinkin' proud of y'all 

*hugs*


----------



## Shosh (Nov 30, 2007)

Hey,

Some of the girls at work were talking about Miami Ink and the episode with Stan in it.I threw in that I know Stan from here, and they all thought I was bullshitting. How can I prove it to them?

Stan help me out here.


----------



## Chimpi (Nov 30, 2007)

Tigerhawk said:


> We had both seen the Miami Ink episode that included Deidra...



..and Stan.



Tigerhawk said:


> Props to Miami Ink, Deidra_*,*_ and my friend_*,*_



and Stan.


----------



## elle camino (Nov 30, 2007)

that's just fantastic to hear.


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 30, 2007)

I just got finished with watching that segment of Miami Ink with my pal Phillip. When I saw Stan, I was like "NO WAY! That's Stan! I know him... sorta!" and when I saw Deidra, I squealed... like a giddy schoolgirl. I pretty much did the same thing like when I saw Stan. Phillip was wondering how I "sorta" knew Deeds and Stan, and I actually showed him the site after that segment was over. He was interested and he understood where I was coming from with the size acceptance movement and everything else. Even though he's not really attracted to big girls like how I am, he told me to tell you all that you guys are very cool for helping bring about change in the world.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Nov 30, 2007)

Unfortunately, I forgot to watch the show :doh:

But thanks for such a lovely post.


Dennis


----------



## stan_der_man (Nov 30, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Hey,
> 
> Some of the girls at work were talking about Miami Ink and the episode with Stan in it.I threw in that I know Stan from here, and they all thought I was bullshitting. How can I prove it to them?
> 
> Stan help me out here.


I'll think of something... by tonight.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 30, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> I'll think of something... by tonight.




Stan you are being talked about across the other side of the world. You are famous mate. Your a rockstar!


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Nov 30, 2007)

That's great to hear!
It's great when people don't share your opinions, but can still see eye to eye with them and respect you regardless of the difference.


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 30, 2007)

This is super sweet news, Tigerhawk. Thanks for posting it. I loved watching the show and I love hearing how it's having positive repercussions out in the world. Really, when you think about it, Miami Ink did so right by us. To see us portrayed as just normal people, maybe even a little cooler than that... It's amazing. I think I'm going to write them a Thank You note, in fact... Right now.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 30, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> I'll think of something... by tonight.




I suggest a picture of you, from the side, showing the tat, that says "I really know Shosh!"


----------



## stan_der_man (Nov 30, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Stan you are being talked about across the other side of the world. You are famous mate. Your a rockstar!


You are much too kind Susannah, although I do play harmonica... mostly folk music... 


Don't forget... You can purchase this episode on iTunes. The more popular this episode is (in other words, if it becomes a money maker...) fat acceptance will be of greater interest to the media! If you are able to purchase a copy please do so. I will also post when the DVD comes out (that still may be a while...)


----------



## stan_der_man (Nov 30, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> I suggest a picture of you, from the side, showing the tat, that says "I really know Shosh!"


That's a good idea AnnMarie, I'll email it to her and post it here!


Stan


----------



## Tooz (Nov 30, 2007)

I saw the episode, too. Well, just the part with Stan. I was like ""

And, OP-- nice story.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm so glad I read this thread...what a great story, Tigerhawk. That's wonderful! I'm glad you got some unexpected understanding and support (sounds like you deserve it), and it's hard not to get a little happy, thinking that public discussions such as Stan's/Deirdra's segments can really have that kind of effect! Golly. There are so many people out there hanging onto prejudices, but if people who are open and kind, just hitherto uninformed, see things like _Miami Ink_ segment...who knows what's possible. Exposure, I guess we're talkin about. Anyhow. Yay.

Go Iowa!


----------



## Shosh (Dec 1, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> I suggest a picture of you, from the side, showing the tat, that says "I really know Shosh!"



How is Boston's finest fatty? 

AnnMarie you would be proud of me as today is the first day of summer here and I went shopping wearing my cute little spagetti strap dress. Mate this fatty is not hiding her wobbly arms a moment longer. Stretch marks and all. Thanks Dims.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 1, 2007)

Susannah said:


> How is Boston's finest fatty?
> 
> AnnMarie you would be proud of me as today is the first day of summer here and I went shopping wearing my cute little spagetti strap dress. Mate this fatty is not hiding her wobbly arms a moment longer. Stretch marks and all. Thanks Dims.



Ahhh, very proud of you!!!  Congrats, sleeveless is a great present to give yourself. I LOVE that feeling in the summer!


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 1, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> I suggest a picture of you, from the side, showing the tat, that says "I really know Shosh!"


I fell asleep when I got home after work but woke up early... Mtmaiden was kind enough to take a picture this morning!

Here's the proof, I really do know you Susannah!


and a little reminder for your friend to turn down the radio....


----------



## Shosh (Dec 1, 2007)

Stan,

You are the best! Thank you so much. I shall print this out and take it to work to show Jessica and all the other girls.

Stan you always go the extra mile here with making cards for people and just with your warm and friendly nature. You are wonderful.

Shosh


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 1, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> I fell asleep when I got home after work but woke up early... Mtmaiden was kind enough to take a picture this morning!
> 
> Here's the proof, I really do know you Susannah!
> 
> ...



hahah, it's perfect, exactly what I'd envisioned


----------



## JaxBiBBW (Dec 2, 2007)

That was AWESOME you two!!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 6, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Stan,
> 
> You are the best! Thank you so much. I shall print this out and take it to work to show Jessica and all the other girls.
> 
> ...



Shosh how about a report! What did your coworkers say?


----------



## Jes (Dec 6, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Hey,
> 
> Some of the girls at work were talking about Miami Ink and the episode with Stan in it.I threw in that I know Stan from here, and they all thought I was bullshitting. How can I prove it to them?
> 
> Stan help me out here.


create a love child with him that has his nose, eyes, hair and tattoo.


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 6, 2007)

One of the people believed to be my birth father was also Jewish... a love child of Susannah and mine could have quiet a schnaz. Genetics can be funny that way... Just a heads up.


----------



## RedVelvet (Dec 6, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> One of the people believed to be my birth father was also Jewish... a love child of Susannah and mine could have quiet a schnaz. Genetics can be funny that way... Just a heads up.





Do you think you have a big nose? Either of you? Egads....you don't.


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 6, 2007)

RedVelvet said:


> Do you think you have a big nose? Either of you? Egads....you don't.



I should show you a picture of (one of) the guy(s) believed to be my natural father. He's got quite a honker... the potential is there. Noses are noses though I suppose... nothing wrong with that.


----------



## RedVelvet (Dec 6, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> I should show you a picture of (one of) the guy(s) believed to be my natural father. He's got quite a honker... the potential is there. Noses are noses though I suppose... nothing wrong with that.




I have kind of a thing for big noses...

Liam Neeson, Gabriel Byrne......oh yes.

Noses are good.


----------



## Shosh (Dec 7, 2007)

Stan,

The verdict re the pic you took should be in soon. I was given my friends email address to send it to her personal email, but have just gotten around to doing it now.
Thanks for coming to the rescue.

Shoshie


----------



## Shosh (Dec 7, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> Shosh how about a report! What did your coworkers say?



Have sent it to Jesse my work mate's email address. Waiting on the verdict. 
I want to print out a life size print of that Stan pic and put it up in our staff room!
Shall Shoshie be vindicated? Stay tuned.


----------



## Shosh (Dec 7, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> One of the people believed to be my birth father was also Jewish... a love child of Susannah and mine could have quiet a schnaz. Genetics can be funny that way... Just a heads up.



Ha. My mother has the big nose, but I do not. Meanwhile I look nothing like my Daddy, he has sky blue eyes and mine are brown. Maybe my Daddy was the postman after all!

Maury Povich help me out mate!


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Dec 9, 2007)

I just saw a re-run of the Miami Ink episode, you guys did a great job of promoting the community, I love the straight forward answers from both, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Shosh (Dec 10, 2007)

Stan,

Jes loved the pic!!! I have been vindicated. I was telling the truth all along. Now to dine out on the fact that I know A celebrity! I am gonna milk that for all it is worth in the staff room.

Stan, you are a very respected and well liked person here. How wonderful you are. Thanks mate.

S


----------



## FreeThinker (Dec 11, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> Here's the proof, I really do know you Susannah!



Wot da...?

Okay, you've heard enoguh of the Alan Alda thing...but when did you start looking like *Michael J Fox?*


----------



## RedVelvet (Dec 11, 2007)

FreeThinker said:


> Wot da...?
> 
> Okay, you've heard enoguh of the Alan Alda thing...but when did you start looking like *Michael J Fox?*




Alan/Viggo/Michael orgy lovechild....thats what I say.


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 11, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Stan,
> 
> Jes loved the pic!!! I have been vindicated. I was telling the truth all along. Now to dine out on the fact that I know A celebrity! I am gonna milk that for all it is worth in the staff room.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you got some vindication Susannah! You are very welcome!



FreeThinker said:


> Wot da...?
> 
> Okay, you've heard enoguh of the Alan Alda thing...but when did you start looking like *Michael J Fox?*


Are you saying I'm "foxy"...? :blink:










As long as nobody says I look like Charles Manson I'll take it as a complement...


----------



## FreeThinker (Dec 11, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> As long as nobody says I look like Charles Manson I'll take it as a complement...



I used to get the Chucky Manson thing all the time.

Him and Jesus, actually. :blink:


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 11, 2007)

RedVelvet said:


> Alan/Viggo/Michael orgy lovechild....thats what I say.


..........
:wubu:


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 11, 2007)

FreeThinker said:


> I used to get the Chucky Manson thing all the time.
> 
> Him and Jesus, actually. :blink:



You too...

:wubu:



...well, maybe not quiet as much.


----------



## FreeThinker (Dec 11, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> You too...
> 
> :wubu:
> 
> ...



S'okay...I can understand that.


----------



## Deidrababe (Dec 14, 2007)

Tigerhawk said:


> In class, my friend and I were paired into a group to write down what physical attributes made a female attractive to men.
> 
> I know he prefers slender women, and he knows I prefer plush fat women. I was surprised by his next comment. "Don't worry Shaker [That's my nickname] they are plenty of FAs like you out there."
> 
> ...




Hi!!!

Just found this thread! Thanks so much for the compliments and glad that your friend found me to be hot too! LOL

I think shows like Miami Ink that let fatties like me and FAs like Stan come on and show the world we are just normal people are wonderful!

big fat hugs,

Deeds


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 14, 2007)

Deeds, your post reminded me... Our pictures are now up on Tattoo Johnny's website:

http://blog.tattoojohnny.com/2007/12/11/miami-ink-fat-girl-tattoos/

We are on their tattoo blog in the thread "Miami Ink Fat Girl Tattoos".


Their main website is:
http://www.tattoojohnny.com


----------



## Deidrababe (Dec 14, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> Deeds, your post reminded me... Our pictures are now up on Tattoo Johnny's website:
> 
> http://blog.tattoojohnny.com/2007/12/11/miami-ink-fat-girl-tattoos/
> 
> ...



I know! I saw them.....us.....LOL

Cool, huh?

Getting ready for my NEXT Tattoo!

Getting it on December 29.....

Three Kanji Symbols.

Big
Beautiful
Woman

Can't wait!

Stephen is getting one too

Kanji

Love
Fat
Wife

yay!

XOXO

Deeds


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 14, 2007)

Deidrababe said:


> I know! I saw them.....us.....LOL
> 
> Cool, huh?
> 
> ...



Good luck with the tattoos you guys are getting, sounds very cool! Say hello to Stephen for me. We'll meet again one of these days!

Stan


----------

